# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Programmer directement en assembleur x64  partir de Delphi XE3

## Delphix

Bonjour,

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Programmer directement en assembleur x64  partir de Delphi XE3.

Compiler des applications 64 bits sous Delphi, c'est bien. Programmer directement votre processeur x64 en exploitant tous ses registres, c'est encore mieux. Pour vous allcher, amateurs de "bas niveau", voici un exemple de procdure en assembleur bien commente. Pour ceux qui aiment les bits et les octets...

http://airlune.free.fr/CompareMemx64/CompareMemx64.html

@++

----------

